# What is your price per dozen?



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

If any of you sell your eggs, how much do you charge per dozen and where are you located (I know prices vary around the country)? 

Also, unless I buy organic feed I assume I can't label my eggs as organic, but rather free range eggs, correct? My chickens have access to our entire fenced in barn yard and spend most of every day out and about, so definitely free range.

I'm getting enough eggs that I feel I can sell some but am trying to decide on a price.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

When I sold mine I sold them for $2.75. Mine were red stars who laid huge brown eggs, very similar to some they had at walmart for $3.50 labeled organic. I couldn't call mine organic either just free range. They sold like hot cakes at that prices I think I could have gotten $3


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

We sell ours anywhere from $1.50 to $2.75 I think, depending on size (bantam eggs, regular eggs, "giant" eggs)


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I sell mine for $4 a dozen, but I feed organic feed. I'm in the red at this price though because it costs me $5 a dozen to feed them organic feed. People just don't care here about what they put into their bodies for the most part, so I am doing the organic corn and soy free for myself.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm in North Central Ohio and people around me sell it for $2 to $2.50 per dozen.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm in North Central Ohio and people around me sell it for $2 to $2.50 per dozen.


 That's how much we sold them for.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

1.50-2.00 here for free range.. Everyone and their brother has eggs for sale around here!! > Central Georgia.
At times we cant hardly give them away. Ive gotton to where I usually just feed them back to the chickens, and qual that we raise..


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Our area is saturated with people selling free range eggs, so I usually sell for $2 a dozen when I have them to sell. In areas where they aren;t as saturated I have seen them selling for $3 a doz for free range, $4 for organic free range.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Check local grocery store prices and other egg sellers prices. Out here in PA we compete with the Amish. So we mostly give ours away or for $1.00 a dozen. At least that was back when we had enough hens to do so.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

I did check at WM and their "cage free" are $3.58/doz.
A gal down in Houston (my aunt's friend) sells hers for $4 but I thought that was pretty high. Maybe hers are organic...

I'm leaning towards $3.50/doz. Still deciding.


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Like Frank said, so many people here in Georgia sell eggs (especially where I live - the "poultry capital of the world"), so they go for pretty cheap. My grandfather sells his free range eggs for $1.50. They used to be rhode island red hens, but now they are a mix. I don't think he really makes a profit though. Just does it for fun and to unload all the extra eggs he gets.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

$2 here in Wisconsin.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

2.00 to 3.00 here in southern maine I sold mine at 2.00 a dozen


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im in Central Texas..we sell our eggs for $2.50 a dozen for chicken (large brown eggs) or $3.00 for duck.. ..Ive seen chicken eggs sell around here for $3-$3.50....


----------



## millbilly (Nov 11, 2012)

I am on Cape Cod, MA and see other people sell theirs from 3.50 to a high of 5.00 per dozen. When I start selling mine I am going to sell for 4.00. I think that I would lose money for any less than that. Maybe you guys buy feed for cheaper? For price comparison stop and shop super market sells cheap eggs for 1.80 ish a dozen, and better quality ones probably 3.50


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Ours are free ranging and organic, but we give them away for a couple reasons. #1...I don't want to keep records and deal with taxes on them, #2...it's a nice way to help our neighbors, friends and family. It works for us right now. If times get rough, we'll probably use them to barter with.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Washington state (western) they sell for around 3-4.00 free range ...more if 'organic"


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

I obviously need to drop my price. I decided to ask $3.50/doz because in our area there are a few advertising on CL for that price. I haven't sold a single doz. for now, I'm just giving them away to family and a few friends. If these guys slow in production as the days get shorter, I'll be glad I have lots stashed in my fridge to get me through the holiday cooking.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

For purebred Araucana hatching eggs, 30-40$ a dozen. I always include extras though (at least six, sometimes I've sent a whole 'nother dozen if the girls cooperate, since I don't send eggs older than a few days old). 

Extras are especially important with Araucana eggs. They seem more...delicate than any other breed of chickens, when shipped. If you ship a dozen leghorn eggs, and a dozen Araucana eggs in the same box, you'll get a lower rate from the Araucanas, even though they went through the exact same conditions during shipping. And that isn't even factoring in the lethal tufting gene (chicks homozygous for tufting die in shell). 

I don't sell my eggs for eating though. Fresh extras (extras being when I have more than enough eggs for eating) are given to the neighbors who want them, just cause. I have some Non Araucana chickens whose eggs are just for eating. It is easy to tell the family that the blue eggs must never be eaten, but the white and brown eggs are A-OK!


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Yes, really depends on what you are selling for. Eating eggs, I don't bother, our extras get hard boiled and fed back to the chickens. Our duck eggs, $10 for buff ducks, $15 for cayuga (blue/black), Mille Fleur cochin eggs $25, LF orpingtons English $50 (blue or black), blue slate turkey eggs $15.


----------



## zincsulfate (Aug 27, 2013)

fd123 said:


> 1.50-2.00 here for free range.. Everyone and their brother has eggs for sale around here!! > Central Georgia.
> At times we cant hardly give them away. Ive gotton to where I usually just feed them back to the chickens, and qual that we raise..


That's right.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

when we have them we get $3


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

$2.00


----------

